# Foamy and the Haunted Toaster



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

Hehe I luved the amityville toaster


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

whoa.............its a toasted hand.


that was too good. great for a laugh when you need one.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I loved the Fatkins diet! Those were great, thanks for sharing!!


----------

